# Have I made a mistake?



## cabbieman (23 Oct 2016)

Hi all. Bought a drop bar road bike a few months ago to try and get a bit fit riding. Not really done much cycling in the past. 
I realise I only ever have my hands on the top of the bars and never on the drop bit as it's just not natural and comfortable for me. I don't have a problem with having my hands on the top, just wondered if I changed them for straight bars would this be of any benefit at all.
My goal isn't speed, just miles really.
Not sure what to do?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Oct 2016)

Carry on riding on the "hoods" as we say. Most of us spend 90% of our time on the hoods and just a bit on the drops. Going for flats cost a lot of money and flats are not as comfortable as drops.


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2016)

Straight bars will change the reach and you may need either rare road-diameter straight bars or new control levers, so it's not usually done.

If you find the drops uncomfortable, is it because they're too low for you? That can be adjusted... but most people seem to ride on the hoods (the tops of the brake levers) more than the drops these days. http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2013/10/changing-positions.html?m=1


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2016)

Stick with it, it gets easier with time and practice. Make sure everything is set up to fit you and you will soon get the hang of it.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

In my experience changing a road bike to flats doesn't work, I found the bike way too small afterwards

I use the drops very occasionally, just use the hoods and tops if that works best, there's no right or wrong


----------



## cabbieman (23 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the replys. Seems I'm not the only one then to use the hoods and tops almost exclusively. I'll stick with what I've got


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2016)

The drop parts of my Basso bars have almost pristine bar tape 

Shaun


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Oct 2016)

You will get used to the drop bar set up if you stick with it. I'll concur with the above points about frequency of use of the drops as well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> The drop parts of my Basso bars have almost pristine bar tape
> 
> Shaun


^^ same here on both my road bike and my Tourer. I can count on one hand the amount of times I have used the drops.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2016)

I use the drops likely half and half with the hoods, do any of you not using the have compact bars. Most people in life back away from a bit of discomfort, but if the bike is fitted to you correctly and you have no mobility problems riding on the drops should be as comfortable as the hoods with a little perserverence.

Cetainly makes headwinds easier.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2016)

I'm not well designed for using drops and don't like the required neck craning to see the road clearly. Basically only ever used on straight empty roads, i.e. Almost never in these parts!


----------



## robjh (24 Oct 2016)

Small differences in the configuration of a bike, eg. saddle-handlebars distance and height difference, as well as the bar shape, can make a bike more or less comfortable on the drops. On one of my bikes I spent about 50% of the time on the drops as it just seemed natural and comfortable, but on my other bikes I do so much less. But as most people have already said, it is quite usual to spend most of the time on the hoods, and to drop down only for short bursts, riding into wind etc.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2016)

I never use the drop section either


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Oct 2016)

Try flipping the stem ?


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> Try flipping the stem ?





cabbieman said:


> Hi all. Bought a drop bar road bike a few months ago to try and get a bit fit riding. Not really done much cycling in the past.
> I realise I only ever have my hands on the top of the bars and never on the drop bit as it's just not natural and comfortable for me. I don't have a problem with having my hands on the top, just wondered if I changed them for straight bars would this be of any benefit at all.
> My goal isn't speed, just miles really.
> Not sure what to do?





I swopped to compact drops (less drop) Use the drops more now.


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2016)

Shouldn't anyone that doesn't use the drops be made to hand back the road bike and get one with a basket and streamers out the ends of the handlebars because it would look less daft? I mean, why bother riding a road bike with five hand positions if you never use the lower two? Move the bars (flip the stem, get a new stem, whatever), change to shallower drops or do something to use the bike properly


----------



## si_c (24 Oct 2016)

For the first year or so of riding a road bike, I rarely used them at all. Having said that I've started using them more, partly as I've lost weight they are getting more comfortable to use as well as being more comfortable generally in a lower position as I've accustomed to riding a road bike.

I use them mostly when going downhill or in poor road conditions as I feel more in control of the bike that way, of course that could be purely psychological.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Shouldn't anyone that doesn't use the drops be made to hand back the road bike and get one with a basket and streamers out the ends of the handlebars because it would look less daft? I mean, why bother riding a road bike with five hand positions if you never use the lower two? Move the bars (flip the stem, get a new stem, whatever), change to shallower drops or do something to use the bike properly


That's constructive advice for a beginner


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Oct 2016)

You might want to experiment with riding in the drops, rather than just ignoring them. I use the front (curved) bits of the drops to get a good grip on the brake levers on steep hills, and the flat (lower) parts when battling a headwind or on long straight-ish stretches trying to get up a bit of speed, or sometimes just for a bit of a change. But it only adds up to a smallish percentage of the time. Most of the time I'm on the hoods.


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> That's constructive advice for a beginner


Don't worry. You'll realise its wisdom when you're no longer a beginner!

Or just maybe, the  indicated that it wasn't entirely serious...


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Oct 2016)

The drops will seem weird if you are not used to a 'proper' road bike;get comfortable on the hoods and then start using the drops now and then on quieter roads.It may sound wrong but being on the drops is actually really good on descents although with your hands positioned so that you can apply any braking easy and being right on the back of the drops is good for long slogs against the wind,although you can get low on the hoods;







When you are really comfy you can also do the puppy paws thing;


----------



## Onthedrops (24 Oct 2016)

On the hoods most of the time. Sometimes on the tops, especially when climbing. I do go on the drops, generally on descents as the leverage on the brake levers is vastly improved when compared to the hoods.

In short, my hands are all over the place!


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2016)

Most folk ride on the hoods - for comfort, and hit the drops on descents as you have greater power braking, although your fingers will get stronger braking from the hoods.


----------



## RedRider (24 Oct 2016)

It feels good in the drops around corners too.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Oct 2016)

Don't forget the saddle can move forward to ease the stretching of the arms..


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> Don't forget the saddle can move forward to ease the stretching of the arms..



I would be wary of changing the saddle fore and aft position to fix arm pain in case that causes other issues elsewhere.


----------



## Kajjal (25 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be wary of changing the saddle fore and aft position to fix arm pain in case that causes other issues elsewhere.


Good advice, saddle position is purely to get the legs in the right place.

My new bike has shorter reach and drop bars which means I am now comfortable in the drops as needed, downhill , into a strong wind or just cruising on the flat at speed. On my old bike the drops were pretty much unusable.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2016)

http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/changing-positions.html


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> The drops will seem weird if you are not used to a 'proper' road bike;get comfortable on the hoods and then start using the drops now and then on quieter roads.It may sound wrong but being on the drops is actually really good on descents although with your hands positioned so that you can apply any braking easy and being right on the back of the drops is good for long slogs against the wind,although you can get low on the hoods;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to ride 90 % of the time like the 1st bloke .


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> When you are really comfy you can also do the puppy paws thing;


 Yeah, right.
Just for a laugh, I once had a go at that. On a nice clear straight road. The best I can say is that I didn't fall off. 
I'll leave that to the pro's in future.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

I have drops and never...or rarely use the droppy bits.

But I like the shifters the brakes and the positioning more than my flat bar bikes.

Personally unless you are talking about getting a whole additional bike for an additional experience, I wouldn't try to make one bike into another.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, right.
> Just for a laugh, I once had a go at that. On a nice clear straight road. The best I can say is that I didn't fall off.
> I'll leave that to the pro's in future.


Just me then does on unlit country lanes ?


----------



## Apollonius (25 Oct 2016)

Definitely not a mistake. The option of differing hand-positions is a massive benefit. You only really need to ride the drops if slogging into a strong wind, when you still need to "pop-up" from time to time. It can also help when screaming down a hill and you might need a BIG handful of brake. 
One of our club riders who has been riding straights for years eventually bit the bullet and bought a "racing" bike. Last week she asked me if I could convert her straight-handlebar bike to drops too. (I said no - too expensive and complicated to be worth it.)
The way you ride a drop-handlebar bike is more dynamic: you move around it changing position. This means the pressure points are varied and you can ride longer distances. It also means you can adapt to a wider variety of conditions. Stick with it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Oct 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Just me then does on unlit country lanes ?


Wise choice. Less chance of anyone seeing you fall off.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2016)

I practically never use the drops on my roadie (maybe it's an age thing? always used them as a kid) 
I like the variety of positions the road bars give, although the narrow bars now feel more twitchy compared the the Pashley "cruiser" bars.
Love them both though


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2016)

Just an excuse to show a pic of my fave rider giving it some beans "on the tops" 







Shaun


----------



## fatblokish (25 Oct 2016)

I'd love to use the drops but find the indigestion, caused by my thighs clattering into my belly, somewhat distracting.
Drops are for downhills and rapid braking.


----------



## Cow Pie (25 Oct 2016)

Always on the tops for general riding. Use the drops when descending, sprinting or riding into a head wind.
I do find riding the drops very natural and a comfortable position to be in but at slower/medium speeds they don't exactly aid stability or help with all round observations when on the road.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Oct 2016)

I have drops but never use the bottom half. I have just added more tape to the top to make them thicker. I like drops because I like riding on the hoods.


----------



## bikeman66 (25 Oct 2016)

Not exactly flats.......but didn't every early teens schoolboy get an old road bike and stick a pair of "cow horns" on it??? There can't possibly be a better combination than an early 80's Peugeot racer (or paper round hack) and a set of 36" wide "cowies" for popping 250 metre wheelies.

Back on topic........stick with your current bars. Just because you prefer not to use the drops, doesn't mean you should deny yourself of the other very comfortable positions for your hands. Riding up hills is easier (in my opinion) on the hoods than with flats too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Oct 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Just me then does on unlit country lanes ?



Nope,me too;I actually find it really comfy but then I do have monkey arms and both the Ridleys have long-ish top tubes so are suited nicely*..I find it only really works if you are cruising at a good pace and I only do it solo usually not in a group.


*And in my little mind I can imagine I'm Thomas DeGend or Tim Wellens on a solo break


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Just an excuse to show a pic of my fave rider giving it some beans "on the tops"


Looks like "on the hoods"?


----------



## SuperHans123 (3 Nov 2016)

I wonder if you spend so little time in the drops why you just dont get a hybrid in the 1st place with Ergon grips.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I wonder if you spend so little time in the drops why you just dont get a hybrid in the 1st place with Ergon grips.


Even though I very very rarely ride on the drops, I still find the roadbikes more comfortable over longer distances than the hybrid with Ergon grips. It's not just about the shape of the handlebars I think


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Nov 2016)

cabbieman said:


> Hi all. Bought a drop bar road bike a few months ago to try and get a bit fit riding. Not really done much cycling in the past.
> I realise I only ever have my hands on the top of the bars and never on the drop bit as it's just not natural and comfortable for me. I don't have a problem with having my hands on the top, just wondered if I changed them for straight bars would this be of any benefit at all.
> My goal isn't speed, just miles really.
> Not sure what to do?



I would say you have done it right!

I bought a flat bar bike just over a year ago, and after getting my fitness better and doing longer rides I realised I needed a bike with drop bars for additional hand positions.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Just an excuse to show a pic of my fave rider giving it some beans "on the tops"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A remarkable likeness to Phil Bayton in the big picture.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Nov 2016)

Maybe a little tip that could be useful. When cornering on descents, grip the top tube with your kness. Locks you and the bike together and makes things more stable. On really sharp ones, dropping the inside knee can help "pull" the bike round. And always look where you want to go, relax, lean, and the bike will tend to do what you want. Start getting worried about going into a bush, stare at it, good odds of ending up in it! Enjoy.....,


----------



## mjr (6 Nov 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Maybe a little tip that could be useful. When cornering on descents, grip the top tube with your kness. Locks you and the bike together and makes things more stable.


Plus it kneecaps you if you fail to notice a pothole in time 

I used to do it but learnt my lesson with bruises!


----------



## oldroadman (8 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Plus it kneecaps you if you fail to notice a pothole in time
> 
> I used to do it but learnt my lesson with bruises!


I did say you needed to look where you wanted to go. If a pothole is on the line, it should be visible. Take care...


----------



## snorri (8 Nov 2016)

cabbieman said:


> My goal isn't speed, just miles really.Not sure what to do?


Dump the drop bars and try straight bars or consider butterfly bars which offer a variety of grips without requiring the extreme crouching position of drop bars.


----------



## Sharky (8 Nov 2016)

fatblokish said:


> I'd love to use the drops but find the indigestion, caused by my thighs clattering into my belly, somewhat distracting.
> Drops are for downhills and rapid braking.


Used to keep hitting my stomach "muscles" with my thighs as well. But a switch to "compact" bars and also to shorter cranks, enabling me to raise my saddle has made it much more comfortable.

As above, drops are for when you need greater control for cornering and descending.

It was interesting to see riders at the world track champs on TV this week. When going for a lap, they nearly always rode on the "tops", rather than the "drops".
Presumably for the "aero" advantages.


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Nov 2016)

World Track Cup, not champs


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Nov 2016)

I like the position in this pic, it's slightly lower than the conventional "on the hoods" position..


----------



## SuperHans123 (9 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I like the position in this pic, it's slightly lower than the conventional "on the hoods" position..


My back would be in half if I rode for more than 5 minutes like this.
Armchair view hybrid for me!


----------



## Sharky (9 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I like the position in this pic, it's slightly lower than the conventional "on the hoods" position..



This chap has a good position as well - I think I remember it being in Cycling Weekly!


----------



## midlife (9 Nov 2016)

Best..... Position......... Ever 






Sorry, couldn't resist 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (9 Nov 2016)

Midlife position.....






Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Nov 2016)

Sharky said:


> This chap has a good position as well - I think I remember it being in Cycling Weekly!








@Sharky
That looks like a picture of my uncle, Alan Boden, probably taken in the late 1960's. Where did you get the photo from, I'd like a copy if you have one?

Here is Alan Boden again (below), he's the last on the right with a beard, 1967.





Alan Boden again (below) in the middle picture, 3rd in the National Time Trials 1968, note the bar end shifters in both pics.


----------



## Sharky (10 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> @Sharky
> That looks like a picture of my uncle, Alan Boden, probably taken in the late 1960's. Where did you get the photo from, I'd like a copy if you have one?


Google time trial legends. Lots of great riders are in there, including Alan. At the time he did the sub 4hr 100, he was one of a very small "club" and being a slightly older rider at the time I think was the fastest at his age.


----------



## Yorksman (10 Nov 2016)

cabbieman said:


> Hi all. Bought a drop bar road bike a few months ago to try and get a bit fit riding. Not really done much cycling in the past.
> I realise I only ever have my hands on the top of the bars and never on the drop bit as it's just not natural and comfortable for me. I don't have a problem with having my hands on the top, just wondered if I changed them for straight bars would this be of any benefit at all.
> My goal isn't speed, just miles really.
> Not sure what to do?




If it's not a problem, you don't need to do anything. Getting a streamline profile is not mandatory.

I use butterfly handlebars in conjunction with an adjustable stem which gives a large number of possibilities. I mostly ride in a very upright position though because I have a bit of a bad back. Sometimes I will drop onto the lower part of the bar where I find some special grips with palm supports very useful.






You see all sorts of configurations. It is entirely a personal choice. *http://tinyurl.com/zqztumc*


----------

